
Mars’ Atmosphere Stripped by Solar Winds, NASA Says - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/06/science/space/mars-atmosphere-stripped-away-by-solar-storms-nasa-says.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
DrScump
same article previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10517678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10517678)

